# Asphalt Handbook



## mustangcobra93 (Jan 9, 2010)

The reference list for the April 2010 test requires The Asphalt Handbook. I do not have that book but someone let me borrow Principles of Constrution of Hot-Mix Asphalt Pavement. Do you think that will do or do you think I should get The Asphalt Handbook? Other than that book I have all the other books listed on the reference sheet. Thanks.


----------

